# How to include/attach photos



## arcticsid (Oct 13, 2009)

Okay, I remeber asking this before, but the memory part has forgot.

I know how to "attach" a photo but how do I do it so the photo itself shows up as part of the post without the virwer having to click on a "link" to open it.

Troy


----------



## upper (Oct 13, 2009)

Just sit there and dream a sip of that Red Clover wine,and it will come to you..Upper


----------



## Tom (Oct 13, 2009)

Troy,
Up load the pix to YOUR album. Then you can attach the url to any message and there it is.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 13, 2009)

I use photobucket to do this.


----------



## Woodbee (Oct 13, 2009)

Same here with photobucket


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Oct 14, 2009)

well I did it this way
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=76&pictureid=342


----------



## Madriver Wines (Oct 14, 2009)

Photobucket is quick and easy to use Troy go with it. Then you paste the URL into the message and it "pops" up.


----------



## Old Philosopher (Oct 23, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Okay, I remeber asking this before, but the memory part has forgot.
> 
> I know how to "attach" a photo but how do I do it so the photo itself shows up as part of the post without the virwer having to click on a "link" to open it.
> 
> Troy


In Advanced Mode, scroll down and you will find Manage Attachments. Click on that and it will give you a pop-up with several slots in it. At the top, click Browse and go to your picture file on your computer. Select and upload each picture. Each picture appears in a list below the Browse box. When you're done, close the pop-up window.
After they are uploaded, they will appear below the Manage Attachments area in Additional Options.
In your post, put your cursor where you want the first image to appear, and click on the icon in the top task bar that shows a paper clip. It will ask you which image you want to insert there.
Example:


----------



## BobF (Oct 23, 2009)

Did you take that photo? Here's one I took:


----------



## Old Philosopher (Oct 23, 2009)

BobF said:


> Did you take that photo? Here's one I took:
> View attachment 282


Great shot! No, that's not one of mine, I'm sorry to say, but this is (same shooting expedition). I just like his better, even if he did cheat. 

(BTW: I see that 640x480 is about the perfect maximum size for uploading to a thread.)


----------



## BobF (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, I rushed the post so I didn't bother resizing/cropping and such. That was a scan of a dirty cibacrome print ...

Nice shootin'!!


----------



## Old Philosopher (Oct 23, 2009)

BobF said:


> Yeah, I rushed the post so I didn't bother resizing/cropping and such. That was a scan of a dirty cibacrome print ...
> 
> Nice shootin'!!


I have a _really_ cool shot from years ago, of a lightning strike on the Seattle Space Needle taken from across Elliot Bay. Too bad it's on a 35mm slide so I can't scan it.
We get some pretty wild lightning storms around here, and it bums me out that my digital camera doesn't have a time lapse setting.


----------

